
Pastery – The sweetest pastebin in the world - antitamper
https://www.pastery.net/
======
jupiter2
Looks interesting (like the expiration=never). Uses Mozilla Persona, which I
hadn't heard of before. Apparently 'Persona' is no longer being developed by
Mozilla since early/2014(1). Also... warnings that 'Persona' isn't secure for
high-value data(2).

(1) [http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/08/mozilla-stops-developing-
it...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/08/mozilla-stops-developing-its-persona-
sign-in-system-because-of-low-adoption/)

(2) [http://benjamin.smedbergs.us/blog/2014-02-11/dont-use-
mozill...](http://benjamin.smedbergs.us/blog/2014-02-11/dont-use-mozilla-
persona-to-secure-high-value-data/)

------
dano
Very nice. Good defaults. All posts are private, expires in 1 day unless you
choose otherwise.

